# uh how bout a new poll withou #3



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

i v been drinkin all day on the big lake so dont know how this il turn out .

tim'

how bout these
oh yea and i'll have a repor t tommorrow about the last 2 days. Good Trip! And good crew


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

uummmm.........tim, where are the pics? Have another cold one and then try again. LOL


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

new vote if Tom Doesnt mind


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

tres mas


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

tim, you better be careful or one of those espns fishing shows will scoop amy up.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

tim, you are my favorite poster


----------



## WAHOO-YAHOO (Apr 6, 2006)

SWEEEEEET! Very nice bull.

 figure you've heard enough about Amy!


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

Nice! Post up some more pics!


----------



## snipinglizard (May 21, 2006)

I've Seen All Those Pics,there Sweeet!!!i'll Vote For All Of Them.


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

nice...but don't ever let her handle a knife!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice photos. who's tim?


----------



## Ozzmosis (Jul 5, 2006)

Does the dude with the blue shirt and yellow hat ever remove his eyes from her.....nevermind.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

She is going to wind up on tv.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

why doesnt he just put a picture on each page?


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

that's a nice SNAPPER!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Did you catch any fish?????


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I vote for the first pic. But I removed the rod behind her.


----------



## STxFisherman (Jan 15, 2006)

Amy rules....the white bikini is a great touch.....


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey stx, I sent her an email of your Avatar and she just got it today. She loved it. She has a boxer named Roxy and she is a die hard boxer fan. Just thought Id tell you I was bragging on your pic.


----------



## hbat065 (Dec 18, 2004)

What Grayfish said


----------



## ProDuece (Feb 8, 2005)

*Nice Bull*

Great pic of Amy and the Bull. That is my vote. Awesome combo.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Could not help myself. Had to doctor one of the others also. I think I like it even equal.
LOL


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

coastal, thanx for sharing man. so glad youre willing to show off your hottie girlfriend with us. youre a lucky guy.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Now thats what I call eye candy! Really nice pictures. Did yall go fishing ?

Charlie


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

*Did you catch anything*

Who cares if they went fishing. Booze cruise is just fine with us as long as the pics keep coming.


----------



## Dr. Krol (May 21, 2004)

Coastal,

I would like to second the comment from *Bill: " You are my favorite poster ".*

My schedule keeps me closer to shore than than I wish so your sharing your successes and adding your extremely attractive fishing partner makes Mondays heck everyday a joy to read your posts.

Thanks for the great pictures....You sure seem to have a keeper of a deckhand...

Dr. Krol


----------



## cajundoug (Dec 12, 2005)

How about bay girls....


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Marlintini said:


> tim, you better be careful or one of those espns fishing shows will scoop amy up.


YEP LIKE THAT ONE SHOW CALLED "GET WILD"WITH LISE GARRISON....


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

*Girls*

I've got an idea. How about "Fishin Girls Gone Wild"


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Bay girls rock 

SD


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

My friend from florida at the wheel 2 weeks ago.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

So tough to choose..............would prolly help if you could continue to post more pics.

Let's see, it think its right-click, and "Save As"


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

keep em comin


----------



## 1hunglower (Sep 2, 2004)

Here's another Fliemans chick, trying to catch a snapper.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

knife in one hand and a gaff in the other. Now lets talk about that new car I wanted!


----------



## cajundoug (Dec 12, 2005)

Another trip!!


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

2 chicks!


----------



## Seahuntress (May 1, 2006)

*Bikini's*



STxFisherman said:


> Amy rules....the white bikini is a great touch.....


Well I see what your doing!!!! Your mad at me..just like everyone else on this board....that's what I get for not going South to Corpus Christi...

Post some POP KNOTS on my head like everyone else has....


----------



## gmassey (Jan 13, 2006)

cajundoug said:


> How about bay girls....


Those kinda bobber's work well...oh yeah, they catch trout too!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Tim, I have the first on as my wallpaper. Amys Second biggest fan (Behind NotoriousJ) , LOL


----------



## rustyhook2 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Let's all HELP*

Let's all pitch in and help out this gentlemen. I think we can find him at least a size Med. or Lg. life perserver somewhere. Then he can put that XX-Sm. size PFD on a child. HaHa. LOL.

RH



1hunglower said:


> Here's another Fliemans chick, trying to catch a snapper.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Heres some more fish'n gals

http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/fishing-girls.html


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Right On!


----------



## fishomaniac (May 22, 2004)

If I was at the helm I would be looking for a choppy ride for sure.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Those Fla Chicks are too skinny for my taste!*



hog said:


> Heres some more fish'n gals
> 
> http://www.swordfishingcentral.com/fishing-girls.html


 I like the bay girl shots.Those Fla girls are sticks and bones!More T & A needed to get a second look from me.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

just went through them all. Theres a few nice pics and there is no such thing as too skinny. Fla girls are lookin good.


Tim


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

coastal said:


> new vote if Tom Doesnt mind


For you old timers,,, can you believe its been 10 yrs since the great Coastal Post and Photos of Amy

they were fixin to be deleted into the 10 yr delete pile... I couldnt see'm go'n to the internet trash after all these year...

Back in the Day, Coastal--- You and Amy were quite a pair.... 
*
Yall Dunn GoouD!*


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

cant believe its been 10yrs since this post.


----------



## Toledo (Mar 6, 2006)

Man, that's been a while. 10 years, surely that's enough time for Coastal to bust out the other Amy pics and show us them boobies.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

whoa!! blast from the past!! I know those characters and of course the boat in the first pictures....I wasn't on that particular trip, but those were some really fun trips back in day!

the boat is actually at Northshore right now....
snookered


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's Amy on the shelf here at J&M Tackle in Orange Beach!


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

1hunglower said:


> Here's another Fliemans chick, trying to catch a snapper.


Still have her spot marked on gps from joned- his wife may throw a wrench at you !


----------

